# Another New Girl!



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is all pending full payment of course, but I have officially sent a deposit through Paypal to KK Snowd'n Acres in Washington on KW Farms GM Kens 5LeafKlover. Her name is a mouthful! She is Little Tots Estate on top, but I don't recognize anything in her dam line. (Mead Mountain, Morning Star, Irish Whisper, Sugar Creek, Strongbow...ring a bell anyone? Sugar Creek sounds familiar...) I do know that I really liked her FF udder and her build and knowing she has great conformation and an udder I like is good enough for me. 









Photo by KK Snowd'n Acres (If you don't want me to put it up I can take it down. Excited!)

She is bred to J-Nels SQ Donnie who is a cross of Rosasharn and Caesar's Villa (drool), and due in April. She has blue eyes, and had triplet does her first kidding. Repeat performance please! Lol. She does have a single horn, which I plan to band after she kids.

I would love to show her down the road, but am not sure about showing a goat whose horn has been banded. Has anyone done this? Is there any rule against it? I would assume that if the horn is gone, by whatever means, it is acceptable. Experiences? This will be my first time banding a horn! Yay new goat husbandry experiences.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww yay! Congrats!! :stars: 

Her dam, pedigree wise...there was a lot there that I didn't recognize. She was purchased from Rusty Repp from LTE and she did have a nice little udder...and was very dairy and refined. Very pretty doe. I think I have some photos of her and her udder before I sold her. I'll see if I can't find them and email them to ya.

As for banding her horn...there is no dock in the show ring for a little nub left over.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Photos of her mama would be amazing! My email is [email protected] if you can't find it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sugar Creek and Irish Whisper have both produced some nice goats. Haven't heard of the others. 
Love who she is bred to since I love Caesars Villa and Rosasharon has some great milkers. Hope she does well for you. 
I would assume horn being gone she could show without issue.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sent ya an email!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats! I love her!! Im hopefully getting a doeling from Donnie this spring! Hes such a nice buck!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! She's such a nice looking girl...


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! This will be the third doe I've brought in this year to mix up the genetics in my herd some. Granted I already have some Piddlin Acres, Pholia Farms and Rosasharn, but for the most part the animals in their pedigrees are completely different stock from each line.

Now I just need a doe kid from each of my three new girls so that I can add the outside buck's genetics to my herd (which is a huge point to buying the bred does in the first place. Lol.) Come on pink!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is beautiful....congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:leap: Glad you are excited!!! She is a pretty girl! I hope she does a repeat for you :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: of course she is bred to a diff buck, so we'll see...This year will be my first kids from Donnie, so we'll see how he does!

Banding is easy btw. we have done it a couple of times! If ya need help just let me know. I just didn't want to do it when she was preggo.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! lucky you! I love her! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's beautiful! Congrats! :greengrin:


----------

